# My Autosport pictures



## King Eric (Feb 27, 2006)

Seeing as its an Autosport Pic fest in here! lol

:thumb:

I swear he has been on tv? Paul here with John Barker from Evo mag who asked Paul for an Autograph



















Bryans name tag for the day. Prison Break holds the key to the question you will ask.










The usual suspects



















Its a car show. Which means women with too much make up on and melons the size of Panama






























































































































































































And the biggest let down of the show award goes to the awfully flimsy looking and plastic ice cream tub Ford Focus RS. We pressed all the bodywork and half it felt like it was a fake model. The honeycomb design on the front was really bad. Was a bit gutted if I am honest!




























The impressive Swissvax setup










If I ever get a new car, I will go for the stealth vinyl look!





































Andy was demonstrating a new technique for something










Before running off and cornering at brake neck speed in his new slippers



















Had a listen to this man who cracked a few jokes 










The Merc driving experience car being ragged in the arena!










Met some familiar faces on the AG stand including Paul Caller who sponsored our ****neys Meet with some superb free prizes in 2008!










The nutty thing from KTM's ****pit which kind of looked like a fairground rides seat setup. Superb!










And its bum!


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Nice pics KE :thumb:

Now I see why it's a milltek exhaust for Chris's new car, looked quite nice.

And is AndyC trying to beat Robbie for bad shoes :lol: or is that shoes to remember...  

Looks like you had a good day.


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Nice pics Johnny, looking forward to going tommorow. :thumb:


----------



## SoCal EJ1 (Dec 7, 2008)

King Eric said:


>


Quoted purely for the amount of win that the girl on the left has.


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

nice pics, cant wait to go


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Great pics :thumb:


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Good pics, i wish i could have made it to this but what was ment to be a quiet week turned in to nothing of the sort  and i just could not find the time to spare a whole day, i thinking of going tomorrow tho if i get off from london at 10AM i could make it for 12 ??


----------



## Sharpy (Mar 25, 2007)

funny that pic as my friends auto spares shop has become the first uk stockist of 'start ya *******' lol


----------



## Paul-T (Nov 2, 2006)

Lovin' your skills KE, great shots. Good job you didn't get John Barker's frightened look on camera as he stood their trying to escape from his newest stalker 

And leave Andy's shoes out of it, they're made for driving in, unlike a certain others that looked like they were made for teabagging in


----------



## dps1973 (Dec 18, 2008)

Great pics especialy love the one of the rs200. :thumb:


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

Great pic's, thanks for sharing...........:thumb:


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Quality shots KE, just right with the settings too.

However did the new cam not have a "shake it like a polaroid picture" setting you could use for that pic of Andy's hand?????????


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

Shine On said:


> And leave Andy's shoes out of it, they're made for driving in, unlike a certain others that looked like they were made for teabagging in


Are you that bloke off the telly?

PMSL @ teabagging

Barnsey looks like he's fallen in love with the bloke on the Miltek stand :lol:


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

drive 'n' shine said:


> Are you that bloke off the telly?
> 
> PMSL @ teabagging
> 
> Barnsey looks like he's fallen in love with the bloke on the Miltek stand :lol:


"Mmmm, nice aftershave."

LOL


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

drive 'n' shine said:


> Are you that bloke off the telly?
> 
> PMSL @ teabagging
> 
> Barnsey looks like he's fallen in love with the bloke on the Miltek stand :lol:


:lol: :lol: :lol:

im just forwarding this to John now. See if he knows someone from Autosport show took a liking to him!


----------



## notsosmall (Sep 13, 2008)

Some good photos :thumb:


----------



## chr15barn3s (Apr 10, 2007)

Oi you ****ers I do not love the guy from the miltek stand LOL


----------



## n_d_fox (Apr 18, 2007)

Great pics... will definitely have to make the show next year.


----------

